# Ozzy's mum



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Ozzy
http://www.dogster.com/dog_page.php?i=23282&n=18507&p=17057


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

:wave: 
He is very cute, he looks like a little fox on one of the pictures!


----------



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

oh my goodness how cute!!! youve got a little stunner there!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

really cute !! paris and cosmo were wondering if you would like to be their pup pal  

kisses nat


----------



## grumpymonkey (Mar 26, 2005)

What a sweet little baby.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Awww thats a super dogster. Clare did you see it?
xxxxxxx


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:wave: hi ozzy i hope you received me invitation through dogster if not here is my sisters link.Copy and paste url to share Princess-Ella: 
http://www.dogster.com/?155175
My name is Precious-Pearl


----------

